# iPod for Cooper 2008



## archrenov8 (Feb 5, 2007)

If I buy an '08 Cooper, is there any way to plug in my iPod to a standard AUX port, or do I have to spring for either the Mini option or DICE kit?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

archrenov8 said:


> If I buy an '08 Cooper, is there any way to plug in my iPod to a standard AUX port, or do I have to spring for either the Mini option or DICE kit?


The mini R56 comes with an aux port. They also offer an Ipod/usb option but aux is all I use on my R56.


----------



## guenelin (Feb 4, 2006)

the Aux is fine. GO to RadioShack and get the plug from ipod's headphone jack to aux... the problem is that u control music thru ipod... not thru stereo like with the ipod adapter...


----------



## archrenov8 (Feb 5, 2007)

So, basically, it seems that you saying that:

If you want to keep the iPod plugged in, charging, and out of site in the glove box, get the bluetooth prep w/usb. 

Otherwise, you can plug your ipod into the auxiliary jack in the console, and just control it from the iPod instead. 

You just have to hide it or take it with you when you get out?

I guess a small tab of velcro placed somewhere on the dash could keep it an iPod Nano latest generation from sliding around?


----------



## jvanlee1 (Feb 19, 2008)

I sprung for the Mini iPod prep. For the 2008 Mini, it doesn't go in the secret compartment above the glove box. The Y-adapter plugs into the USB and Aux ports at the bottom of the center console. My iPod is in a sock and never leave the Mini. I can control the iPod from the radio or the MFSW. I did put a numeral in front of my 20 favorite playlists to cut down on the scrolling as the radio interface only displays 2 playlists at a time.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

archrenov8 said:


> So, basically, it seems that you saying that:
> 
> If you want to keep the iPod plugged in, charging, and out of site in the glove box, get the bluetooth prep w/usb.
> 
> ...


Why would you *ever* leave an ipod or anything of value in a car?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Even if you get the USB option, the supplied "Y" cable (iPod connector to USB & 1/8" stereo miniplug) is not long enough to reach the glovebox, and with the exception of a very expensive cable from cablewhiz.com, iPod connector extension cables are non-existent. 

The USB and Aux ports are next to each other, facing down, on the bottom of the center stack.

The short length of the cable pretty much limits you to putting the iPod in the passenger-side footwell net, cupholder, or velcro-ing it in the (open-sided) storage area under the center stack. The last of those options would be the closest to having it hidden from outside view.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> Why would you *ever* leave an ipod or anything of value in a car?


90% of the time I'm parking, it's in one of two places with no public access, so I always leave my V1 and my iPod in the car. If the iPod was visible, I'd take it with me, but out of sight in a compartment, I'll leave it in there for the other 10% of the time as well.

It would be different if I street-parked daily, or parked in high crime rate areas often, but I've never had a problem. :dunno:


----------



## guenelin (Feb 4, 2006)

::knock on wood::


----------

